# Lapierre DH Team Hose



## Norman. (15. September 2010)

Hi, 
da ich mir jetzt das Teamtrikot vom DH-Team zugelegt habe, wäre es ganz praktisch, wenn ich auch die Hose kaufen könnte( die mit dem fetten LP aufm hintern).
Gibt es die genauso zu kaufen wie das Trikot(habs vom Händler) oder kann man das nicht kaufen?
Danke.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. September 2010)

Meinst du die lange graue? Die kann ich dir besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (16. September 2010)

Nein, ich meine die Hose passend zu dem weißen DH-Trikot, die auch Blenkinsop trägt.
Hier mal das Trikot("neuester" Beitrag): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440527

Ist da allerdings nur ein Entwurf. Nur von der Hose find ich nix. Allerdings fährt Blenkinsop sie und ich WILL SIE auch haben

Hier bei 2:00 Sieht man sie am besten: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sRveyc0Id4"]YouTube        - Team Lapierre International - UCI World Cup Val di Sole 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. September 2010)

Die wird es leider nicht zu kaufen geben. Sorry.


----------



## Norman. (16. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die wird es leider nicht zu kaufen geben. Sorry.



Gibts nen Grund?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. September 2010)

Zumindest haben die mir keinen nennen können. Leider vernachlässigen die das Thema Bekleidung ein wenig. Gerade im FR und DH Bereich. Da gabs auch schon super Protekoren und Hosen, aber irgendwie wurde das eben eingestellt. Ein paar shirts habe ich noch. Alles andere ist weg.


----------

